# When is open water too cold



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've been hunting open water and sending my Chessie in for downed birds. She doesn't hesitate the entry and doesn't seem affected by the cold till she gets out. Then while in the blind I wrap her in a blanket and use some body warmers to keep her warm. Today while pulling in my dekes I stuck my arm in and I'll tell you it burned it was so cold. There's no ice on the water yet but I wouldn't want to go in it. When do you guys consider water too cold? I'm also going to read up on dog hypothermia. My dog shakes maybe a one second shiver every 20-30 seconds when wet. Is that a bad thing? She does that wether it's 50 or 30 degrees out. I certainly don't want to see my dog uncomfortable, but I see pictures of dogs with ice on them. She's not a super heavy coated chessie.
Thanks


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Put a good vest on her and she'll be warm!
Take care of your dog like she takes care of you!! :eyeroll:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

She wears a vest whenever we go out. Even if it's only in the cut corn its worn for abrasion protection. I use the thick style with floatation when working water. My dog is my only kid!


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Then she should be fine with an adaquate amount of food to recharge the calories lost to cold. :thumb: 
I hunt my labs in ice conditions into the single digits and they are fine.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

I beleive Chessies is about the best cold water dog you can get. From what I have read, as long as you dont bathe or brush them too often. I think labs are pretty darn good too. Looks like hey even do some swiming in sub freezing salt water.

One downfall of my GSPs no late fall fowl hunting for them.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Will be hunting this weekend on a River in the UP of MI. Forcast is highs in the low 20's and lows in the single digits. Wind 15-25 mph. Due to the wind, I will bring his dog blind to keep him out of the wind.
He should get some good work with the mallards that are hanging around now that the inland ponds are locked up.


----------

